# Slide-in Vacuum Sweepers



## DMPUS

I am looking at the Schwarze AA-Tach and Masco 2200 units.
I haven't seen these in person and I was wondering if someone has any feedback on them.

Thanks,

D.


----------



## Buddhaman

I purchased one last spring. It works pretty good. Light debris it works great. Sand and dirt it will pick it up but sometimes takes a few passes. Not the easiest to clean out but I deal with it. Goes on and off the truck in minutes. Doesn't use too much fuel either.


----------



## DMPUS

Buddhaman;1167903 said:


> I purchased one last spring. It works pretty good. Light debris it works great. Sand and dirt it will pick it up but sometimes takes a few passes. Not the easiest to clean out but I deal with it. Goes on and off the truck in minutes. Doesn't use too much fuel either.


Which one did you buy? Used or new?

Thanks for your reply

D.


----------



## Buddhaman

I purchased the Schwarze AA-Tach new.


----------



## hickslawns

One of my competitors uses one. I see him flying around the parking lot and light papers running away from it. Maybe he doesn't have it adjusted correctly or maybe he is just going too fast. I am not impressed with it. I have never run one myself though.


----------



## DMPUS

I have an offer for a good unit, but have never seen them working. 348i is the only parking lot sweeper for me that is functional and can take employees abuse and last long with light maintenance. In my case it's about only one account too far from the others which cannot afford a whole truck only for itself.


----------



## SnowMT

We have a 2007 Schwarze 348LE, dual brooms, water suppressant, front spray new tires, hush kit for sale for 65,000 GREAT piece of equipment if your interested.


----------



## cranky1111

*Aa tch for sale*

Email me [email protected] or PM


----------



## redriveroffroad

I own 3 bought 2 from Steve Young 1 from Don Harvey w/ Schwarze
Love um. Dummy Proof I run um on a V6 1/2 ton chevy with 3/4 ton springs added
Theres 2 for sale on Sweeper Market . com


----------

